# Plants for Cariba Biotope



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

Please add to this list:

1.amazon swords
2.peat (type?)
3.Heteranthera (stargrass)
4.Ceratophyllum
5.Vallisneria
6.Cabomba 
7.water lilies (type?)


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

yourockit said:


> Please add to this list:
> 
> 1.amazon swords
> 2.peat (type?)
> ...


I myself would use a variety of these two types of Echinodorus and Vallisneria plants... such as..

Echinodorus amazonicus
Echinodorus bleheri
Echinodorus bolivianus
Echinodorus cordifolius
Echinodorus parviflorus
Echinodorus tenellus

Vallisneria americana
Vallisneria asiatica var biwae
Vallisneria gigantea
Vallisneria spiralis

I believed, that alone with a good substrate and fine gravel makes a nice Cariba Biotope.
Driftwood with java moss tied on it looks awesome too.


----------



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> Please add to this list:
> 
> 1.amazon swords
> 2.peat (type?)
> ...


I myself would use a variety of these two types of Echinodorus and Vallisneria plants... such as..

Echinodorus amazonicus
Echinodorus bleheri
Echinodorus bolivianus
Echinodorus cordifolius
Echinodorus parviflorus
Echinodorus tenellus

Vallisneria americana
Vallisneria asiatica var biwae
Vallisneria gigantea
Vallisneria spiralis

I believed, that alone with a good substrate and fine gravel makes a nice Cariba Biotope.
Driftwood with java moss tied on it looks awesome too.
[/quote]

Are all the plants you mentioned indigenous to rivers in which the caribe dwell and propser?


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I do know for a fact that Echinodorus species I listed above originated in Brazil and they thrived in the lower region of the Amazon River basin. I just find that the Echinodorus goes very well with the Echinodorus type plants.

I do have a few Echinodorus amazonicus, bleheri and tenellus. I really like the looks they give. I had a few Vallisneria spiralis and Vallisneria americana also. Both plants species were used in my Pygo Nattereri tanks with black water extract and it looked very nice. It could work for a Cariba bioptope also. Do some search online and see how they look. You might like it.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i knowe that in rio orinoco there are lots or floating plants like water lettuce (common pond plant in canada- it is found all over the world) and duckweed and because of the floating plants there isnt tons of under water plants (only were there arnt floating plants)


----------

